# List of Linux Boot from CDs



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I see that the page count has been reduced to 2 pages. Lots of lost good tips. 

If any one is interested in booting Linux from a CD , without installing to your hard drive---leaving Windows intact or performing a rescue operation---check out this list at:

http://www.distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=cd

They're all free except for Lindows.

Some work better than others depending on your machine and peripherals.

Enjoy 

JacK


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In addition to that you can get your linux iso images here at linux iso.org


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's another link for Knoppix. Nice when things get ugly!

http://www.shockfamily.net/cedric/knoppix/


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks jnibori 

That was useful info

much appreciated


Jack


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you Motherboard, your info is always useful.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you jnibori! That is useful info.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

well this might be a 'dumb' question that i should probably google but...........do u guys know of any good LINUX starter sites where there is info on how to get started with the OS(d/l it etc), which version is good and 'free' and what not......... THANKS!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

For a start I went to Cheapbytes---www.com--it's 5 bucks for a Knoppix CD and 4 to ship it--and they've got inexpensive CDs of Slackware, SuSE, Red Hat, Mandrake, etc. And then, right here, at TechGuy you can pick up all sorts of info in the Linux forum. Last, yes, there's google. They're so inexpensive I bought 6 or 7 different distros so that I could compare. Perhaps later when I learn to download the iso images, I'll pick up a later version of the distro I like best. 

Ciao,

Xico


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

You can also downlaod Knoppix for free and burn it as an ISO image. This will allow you to boot/run that OS, via the CD.

http://www.knoppix.net/docs/index.php/FaqDownloading


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I like Knoppix.

But I prefer Slackware live CD. It's only a 180mb download, so it's quicker to d/l if you're on dial up.

http://www.slackware-live.org/download.php

It might only be my hardware, socket 7 m/b and an AMD K7 chip--- but Slack runs better on it than Knoppix.

The vidio seems jerky with Knoppix and the usb printer isn't recognized.

Adios and Dyne Bolic also work well for me.
http://www.dc.fit.qut.edu.au/adios/adios-bootcd.html

http://www.dynebolic.org/


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi xico ,

If you are using either Easy Creator or Nero software to burn CDs, their help files should tell you how to transfer the ISO to a bootable CD.

I'm sure any one of the people in the software forum would be happy to help if the instructions aren't clear


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, Stoner. LOL I'll try again. Ive got Nero, so maybe it'll work this time. I burned a Knoppix CD about 5 months ago, but it wouldn't boot up, so I thought I'd try to learn a little more before I'd try again. But, yes, I'll hit Nero's help page. Thanks, I appreciate the feed back.

Cheers,

Xico


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

You have to burn it as an ISO image. Close the Wizard and go to File > "Burn Image." Select where Knoppix was downloaded to, then in the drop down menu make sire the .EN .ISO is selected.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xico:_
> *Okay, Stoner. LOL I'll try again. Ive got Nero, so maybe it'll work this time. I burned a Knoppix CD about 5 months ago, but it wouldn't boot up, so I thought I'd try to learn a little more before I'd try again. But, yes, I'll hit Nero's help page. Thanks, I appreciate the feed back.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Hi xico,

Just a reminder that the BIOS has to be set to boot from the CD ROM

Good luck!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you, jnibori and Stoner, very, very much. Oooppps. Lightning and thunder. Got to shut down. Be back after the storm.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Again, THANKS, Stoner and jnibori--both your posts are invaluable. I don't know that I have my BIOS set to boot with the CD ROM--but the Knoppix CD I bought boots up without any problem, while the one I burned sits in the tray like a piece of dead meat. jnibori, I had the Nero set for CD ISO, but apparently that's not right. (How did you get that screen shot to come up on the post?) Okay, so I'll set it for the EN.ISO.
Muchas gracias guys, Im going to try to burn a Knoppix CD tonight. Thanks again.

Cheers,

Xico


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

jnibori, stoner, xico - THANKYOU! :up: Your advice and those links are great!

I just got 3 Hp DVD300i 4 xIDE DVD +R/RW today(let me know if you want any!  ) so going to burning the iso's pretty soon!

THANKS


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi bhav!

Did you know that Knoppix has a DVD out? I don't know about downloading the images on it. Im on a Knoppix email developers list, so I hear the latest questions and answers, speculations, plans, etc. They just finished it about 2 weeks ago (it may have been a month ago). Their address is linuxtag.org. But Im not a developer and so much of what they have to say goes over my head--but it is still a learning experience, and I do pick up a few crumbs of wisdom here and there.Have a nice day You should have fun burning 'em. Burn away.  :up:


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

You're very welcome. I think you (and everybody else burning one) will enjoy the CD. It's great for data rescue. There are numerous software built in, including a burning program.

I was able to locate my back up folder on a second HDD, and burn it to a CD without Windows even loading. I was then able to open/view it using Windows.



> (How did you get that screen shot to come up on the post?)


I use a web-site that allows some free space for uploading images. When the image has been uploaded, you will be assigned a specific URL for that image. Using the image tag in this forum, you then copy the URL here, and there you have it. 

http://www.villagephotos.com/login.asp

BTW- the "EN" toward the end of the Knoppix file extention only means it's in English, nothing more.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Again, jnibori, thank you. No, I must say, THANK YOU! I appreciate getting that info. Very nice. Thanks.

Cheers,

Xico


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

I use Knoppix and Knoppix-std. They're the best ones to use on a cd I think and they come with a GUI.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thought I'd comment on a problem I had and what helped.

I just went broadband-cable- and the nic I installed had some conflicts with 98se.
I used the Slackware Live CD to go on the internet and solve my problem.
The nice thing was---I didn't have to configure anything for the Ethernet connection to work. Popped the cd into the drive and I had my connection immediately 

Neither Knoppix, Adios or Bart's PE would do that.

It's only about a 180mb download and worth the effort(IMO)
You can get it here:
http://www.slackware-live.org/

Jack


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link. I'm downloading the Slackware Live as I type this.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Pretty nice ! And ony 185 MBs. 

I'm using SlackWare to type this reply. Thanks again.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

You're welcome 

Tomas Matejicek takes the credit for Slack, I'm just lucky to have found it 

I'm downloading some more versions of Linux live CD's.
If they can work well for a Linux noobie like me, I'll post them.

Jack


----------

